# Direct TV says my TIVOs are history



## kerno (Nov 7, 2007)

As a newbie, I did quite a bit of reading on this forum today to find out what the dreaded phone call from Direct TV really meant. I'm sure the answers are all in the forum somewhere, if I knew exactly what to search for. But I don't, so I am going to ask that you be patient and maybe we'll come up with an answer for the next victim.

The Direct installer came out today and installed a new 5 LNB dish and replaced my HR10-250's with their HR21s because the TIVOs were going to be obsolete. 

I would not let them take the TIVOs even though they said I had to turn them in. I like the TIVO user interface enough that if they do become obsolete, I may quit watching TV entirely.

When I finally turned the system on and looked at what the HR21s DON'T do, I did what most of you would do. I unplugged them and re-installed the HR10's No surprise there. 

I could give a hoot about the additional Pay Per View HD channels and I am perfectly content with the HD channels I now get. If I stay with the TIVOs and toss the HR21's in the corner, what does the future really hold for me? I have had none of the freezing and pixelization problems others have referred to.

Lastly, what are the black dongles hanging on the back of the HR-21s? They are LocTited on to the Sat 1 and Sat 2 input? I took 'em off the 21's and attached them to the inuts of my HR10s and everything seems to be working properly.

Thanks for the help - and I did try "Search" first.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

In December Directv will no longer broadcast Mpeg2 HDTV you will be able (I believe) to continue to receive SD signals on your receiver. Hope this helps.


----------



## kerno (Nov 7, 2007)

I understand that the Mpeg2 stuff is going away, but the real problem is long term. If I understand correctly, in order to work properly, the TIVO downloads info off the satellite. Once D* quits using bandwidth to download the info, the only recourse may be the phone line.

One of the things I really like about the TIVO is its ability to figure out what I might like to watch and recording "TIVO suggestions". I like that, because in 2 years, it has come to do a very good job of guessing. As far as I can tell, there is no feature like that in the new D* wunderbox.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Directv will eventually turn off the HD channels that you are currently receiving in favor of mpeg 4 format. At that point, your tivos will only be good for recording mpeg 2 standard definition programming and/or over the air antenna signals. The black dongles attached to the HR21s are called b-band converters (bbc's). They convert the satellite signal to an appropriate frequency that the receiver can use. They are required only for mpeg 4 programming, you can remove them from your tivo's, they won't do them any harm/good. Directv will continue to use the sat signal as an information stream, phone lines won't become any more necessary for guide or update information than they are right now.


----------



## kerno (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you - OK , if I get this right, the current TIVOs use Mpeg2 and the new D* supplied units use Mpeg 4. So, once they quit broadcasting HD in Mpeg2, I am back to standard sand painting definition or have to relent and use the 21s. 

So: Do you see away to adapt or otherwise use a combination of a TIVO device to control an Mpeg4 recorder? I have seen setups where a TIVO controls a set top box. I don't care how contrived it is. I'll use the POS D* DVRs if I can make a TIVO run them.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, once directv shuts down mpeg 2 HD, the only way to watch HD on tivo other than OTA, is to use a Series 3 or TiVoHD with cable or FIOS.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV will eventually shut off the MPEG2 HD feeds, but it won't be as soon as December. MPEG2 SD channels will continue to be available, so your HR10 will be fine with those.

There is no TiVo that will record HD content from an external video input, so I don't see the point of looking for an external box if you have an HR10. If you want to keep DirecTV and record HD, then the HR20 and its kin are the way to go. It isn't the end of the world, the HR20 is a good device.


----------



## kerno (Nov 7, 2007)

Is there any hint that TIVO is going to come out with a device that will be compatible with Mpeg4 fed from an external receiver which it can control? I know they used to make a TIVO recorder that switched my cable box.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

TiVo does indeed make today such a box - it's called a Series 2 standalone TiVo. It records standard-definition only. Note that as far as the TiVo is concerned, it does not care how the external tuner gets its signal, so if you want to use a DirecTV H20 receiver with it, you can. Many people do this.

I know of no consumer devices that will record high-def output of a DirecTV receiver, and there is no sign, despite a lot of wishful thinking, that DirecTV will contract with TiVo to produce a TiVo-powered MPEG4 DVR.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here's a link to the somewhat lengthy discussion on the HDTiVo forum about this subject.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373225


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Long term you need to admit to yourself that you are either going to stay with Directv and not use a Tivo or switch to cable. If you will try the HR21's a little longer you may find they are not as bad you think now. I'm sure others will disagree.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah HiDefGator, I'll have to disagree with you. I think the HR2x series are horrible products, especially compared to TiVo. 

What I will tell you is that D* currently has the best selection of HD and my desire for the HD outweighs the frustration with HR2x issues. What I see in my future is the major cable carriers will catch up with D*'s HD offering and with the availability of HD TiVos I'll eventually jump ship from D*.

Bottomline, I want HD and I want it on TiVo and I'm willing to pay for it. Hey D*, are you listening?


----------



## kerno (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm sure the story of how TIVO lost their lead (and contracts) in the industry is well known. But they did and it is going to be an uphill battle for them if no one is using their product or paying them licensing fees. It is tough to survive with no market.

I really enjoyed being lazy and letting TIVO scan the listings for things to entertain me. After a couple years and diligent thumbs up/thumbs down, my three recorders got to know my taste pretty well. Yeah, I have three - one standard defintion with a lifetime subscription and 2 HR10-250's. They are all hooked back up and the D* HR21s are back in their boxes waiting for the bleak day that the Mpeg2 switch is complete.

I can live with the HR21's, but it means I'll have to scan the schedules and do the picking myself. Oh, well. At the same time, I'll hope that D* and Tivo take a lesson from Bill Gates and company. Just because your write and release a memory hog known as Vista, it does not mean that people will love it and dump XP.

If Tivo does come out with an Mpeg4 device, I'll be among their customers. In the meantime, I'd like to thank all of you who took the time to bring me up to speed. It is a great forum, so I'll be hanging on.........................


----------



## charvey73 (Nov 11, 2007)

1st post folks, so bare with me 

posted this ? in the wrong spot.

edited and fixed 


Thanks


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

kerno said:


> If Tivo does come out with an Mpeg4 device, I'll be among their customers. In the meantime, I'd like to thank all of you who took the time to bring me up to speed. It is a great forum, so I'll be hanging on.........................


Kerno - It wasn't Tivo's choice. DirecTV and Dish Network choose not to allow Tivo access. You are patient - I left DirecTV over a year ago for cable and a Series 3. I admit - I want 70 HD channels, but I want Tivo more. I lived without HD most of my life. Meanwhile I have a Tivo Series 3 with Amazon Unbox Movie Downloads, TivoCAST, PodShow, KidsZone and Universal Swivel Search. I'm happy. There is more to life than HD.

Bonanza


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Bonanzaair said:


> DirecTV and Dish Network choose not to allow Tivo access.


In all fairness, there never was a DISH tivo because Tivo, Inc. struck a deal with DTV first. I'm sure the wording of that deal prevented any competing creations. Plus, at that point, why would DISH want to deal with them?

Today, the FCC doesn't require DBS providers to open the market for receivers. However, they do for cable systems.

As an aside, the original S1 DTivos could have just as easily been programmed to the be a DISH tivo -- it's just a matter of microcode for the 5505's. DISH is MPEG4 now, so that's no longer true.


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

Bonanzaair said:


> ...I admit - I want 70 HD channels, but I want Tivo more...
> Bonanza


Ditto here. While it'd be cool to have more HD... Cox, Phoenix has enough to keep my business (all networks, CWHD, A&EHD, HBOHD, SHOHD, MOJOHD, DiscoveryHD...) as long as they don't make it too difficult to use my TivoHD.

It is quite a hassle presently, and SDV is right around the corner appearantly. So we'll have to see how it plays out.


----------

